# How to Dose thrive all In one liquid



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

55 gallon Tank, lightly planted soon to be moderately, on the bottle it says 1 pump per 10 gallons, at 1 pump for 10 gallons adds 7ppm no3 p04, 5ppm K, and 0.25ppm Fe, my no3 is already 15-20 so if I did 5 pumps it would be approx 50?(or am I misunderstanding) For some reason on my tank I can't get the nitrates lower than 15-20 even doing 2x40% pwc's weekly, so I'm trying to not increase my nitrates like crazy, I know once I get my other plants in my tank the nitrates will go down dramatically, any help will be greatly appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

First 1 pump = 2 ml. so I would do (55 gal) X2 per week 8ml dose2 each time with a weekly 20-30% water change and see what happens.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

king kong said:


> First 1 pump = 2 ml. so I would do (55 gal) X2 per week 8ml dose2 each time with a weekly 20-30% water change and see what happens.


Ahh so the total amount of 1 pump is 2ml that's how they get the ppm %? im New to this whole thing and not a botanist lol so I'm still trying to figure out everything, I have about 6 broadleaf Ludwigia abs 6 moneywarts + 2-3 cryotocoryne Wendtii reds and 2-3 cryotocoryne parva on the way, so start out with 2 pumps which would be 4 ml which would be 14 ppm nitrate and I should do that 2 x weekly which would be 28 ppm nitrate raising my nitrate from 15-20 to approx 48?

Question regarding the 2 HO whites I also bought they have a 60° angle per led x4 per pod, where would I put these inline? More towards the middle on each side or closer to the edges I was thinking 3 pods in from each side about mid way per side approx 10"in per side 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am figuring 40 gallons of H2O to be on the safe side.
Directions 1 dose twice a week 2 ml/10 gallon so (1) dose would be 8 ml.
I would do 8ml/week until plants start to grow and then bump up to 2X a week (8) ml each time and flush once a week.
Listen to me, in 4 weeks I am giving advice. Now that is funny.
All the PPM stuff HO on 60 degree angle stuff I can only say hang on till help arrives.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Did my water change just waiting for the new plants to come in
Water change Saturday https://imgur.com/gallery/rgcmP

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ursamajor (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey, I know this thread is a few months old but I stumbled over it and wanted to clarify something...

1 pump (2ml) per 10 gallons adds the ferts in the concentrations (ppm) you listed. 2 pumps per 10 gallons would double those concentrations. i.e. 1 pump per 10gal gives 7ppm NO3, 2 pumps per 10gal gives 14ppm NO3.

In larger tanks, you have to add more to reach the same concentration. For example, in a 40 gallon tank, you have to add 4 pumps to reach the same fert concentrations as adding 1 pump to 10 gallons. It's exactly the same as if you had four 10 gallon tanks, added a pump to each, and then dumped them all together. The concentration of ferts in the water is the same before and after mixing the tanks together. So 4 pumps into 40gal still only gives 7ppm NO3.

I hope this makes sense - it's important because you could be adding the "same" ferts to different tanks and either be under- or overdosing. The ppm after the dose depends on the size of the tank. 2 pumps in a 10gal might be too much, because it doubles the concentration of ferts. 2 pumps in a 40 gal might not be enough, because the end concentration is half of the recommended dose.


----------



## Letsfish (Jul 11, 2017)

When I used it I used 5 pumps 2X week on my 55 Gallon, with good results.


----------

